# Tesla Large Drive Unit Dimensions



## Joe_L (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello,

Does anyone have the the measurements on the larger Tesla drive units (LWH)?

See attached image.


----------



## davidru (Apr 12, 2009)

My first post in quite a while...

This is my quick and dirty sketch extracted from a 3D scan of a large drive unit Brock Windberg posted on grabcad. I don't have a drive unit in hand yet to verify the numbers.

I'm working on creating a fully associative CAD model of the drive unit, but have only just started on it.

Hope it's useful, and happy new year all.

Dave


----------



## davidru (Apr 12, 2009)

Here's another view from the driver's side of a LHD vehicle. Some notes:

The vertical dimensions on the left (57.9mm and 17mm) are from the center of the motor can to the center of the mounting ear.

I cannot verify if the orientation is correct as it sits in the car, someone with a S or X would have to take some measurements to ascertain the "tip angle".


----------



## Joe_L (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks, 

This is perfect.


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

New 3D Model on GrabCAD;

https://grabcad.com/library/tesla-rear-drive-unit-1


----------

